# #su Binaries Updated / Droid X Won't Boot [Help]



## hazEup (Nov 10, 2012)

I just rooted my phone, everything was good, the superuser requested to update the biniaries, I did it, phone turned off, now it won't boot, I have it plugged in, just showing a green charging light.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

not sure what happen, but looks like you gotta rsd back to stock.


----------



## vwbajakid (Dec 3, 2011)

Before the sbf I'd boot into the stock recovery and wipe cache and if nothing, then data. Just in case.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------

